

2012 voting machine altering votes - [0:18] - kmfrk
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/12q6wu/2012_voting_machine_altering_votes/

======
ColinWright
Same video, very few comments or upvotes yet:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748903>

------
ColinWright
In case you're interested, the discussion has ended up here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4749574>

